# Where Do You Put Your Igrill 2



## jraiona (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife surprised me with an igrill2 :yahoo:  The instruction say not to attach it to a hot surface. I use a WSM and am curios where other WSM user with an igrill2 put the unit.


----------



## tawney (Apr 1, 2016)

Was wondering the same thing. Did you put it on the side of your wsm?


----------



## bfilipowski (Apr 2, 2016)

When cooking at lower temps (225 or lower) I attach directly to the smoker. My propane grill is right next to the smoker, so if using higher temps I attach it to the grill. I prefer to attach it to the smoker so I can see it from my back door here I can see the display from the kitchen without having to pick up my phone if my hands are dirty.


----------



## lemans (Apr 2, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Apr 2, 2016





Here is my setup.


----------



## hb99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's mine.  I just got a DigiQ DX2 so it's not in the picture...yet.  ; ' )

The red unit is a Maverick ET-733 and the white one is another meat temp probe setup.

I'm not sure where I acquired the metal stand.  I think it's from an old fan set up or something like it.

FWIW, the bottom section is bolted to the dolly.













100_1837.JPG



__ hb99
__ Sep 16, 2016


----------



## lemans (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol. Same idea different execution.. good job


----------

